# Wanted Schwinn orange slimline grips



## 66sprint (Apr 14, 2012)

I need a pair of schwinn orange slimline grips


----------



## smitty69 (Apr 18, 2012)

*orange grips...*

what type of condition grips do you need??? i have some nice used ones for 20.00 shipped to  your door. Smitty


----------



## 66sprint (Apr 19, 2012)

*schwinn grips*

Could you send me a picture of them?


----------

